
Google Voice Leaves Beta, Now Open to Everyone - Chirag
http://lifehacker.com/5569903/google-voice-leaves-beta-now-open-to-everyone
======
jeffepp
Until we can fwd multiple GV lines to a single cell phone, it will be useless
to many!

~~~
aplusbi
Until we can forward a GV line to another GV line and do that 10-20 times, so
that when the FBI/CIA/NSA is trying to trace a call the guy in the computer
room keeps shouting "He's in Berlin! No wait, he's in Detroit! Now he's in
Boston...the bastard is routing his call through multiple cities!" it will be
useless to many.

~~~
jeffepp
right, or maybe some people work on multiple projects with different phone
numbers..

not remarkable, maybe next time

------
buster
Apparently open to everyone doesn't mean everyone... (Yes, i am not US
citizen).

~~~
amock
I think it just requires residency, not citizenship.

~~~
buster
It atleast requires a US IP. I'm living in Europe and can't sign up.

~~~
logic
And that is what US-based virtual hosts or free shell accounts are for. :)

------
bdfh42
very interesting meaning of the word "everyone" - actually means hardly anyone
in the global context - not even anyone in the European context as far as I
can see.

so not true then - just parochial USA stuff...

------
mgrouchy
If only it was available in Canada :(

